# Bergwerk Faunus - Fakten!



## pefro (13. Februar 2006)

Hi,

bin grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rahmen. Zur Auswahl stehen wohl RockyMountain Slayer (05), Cheetah Joat, Ghost AMR oder eben Bergwerk Faunus.

Nun sind die Angaben auf der Homepage ziemlich widersprüchlich. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibts fürs Faunus ja eine neue Wippe. Handelt es sich denn bei dem abgebildeten Modell auf der Homepage um die neue Wippe? Ich hatte die irgenwie schon immer so in der Art im Kopf.

Dann dachte ich auch, das das Faunus 120mm Federweg hinten hat. Auf der Homepage sind allerdings 120/158mm angegeben?! Hat das was mit der neuen Wippe zu tun?

Und wie ist das jetzt, kann man die Rahmen direkt über Bergwerk bestellen - weil keine Bestellfunktion auf der Homepage vorhanden ist - oder gehts doch wieder nur über den Händler?

Wie seht ihr das eigentlich - würdet Ihr Euch momentan wieder ein Bergwerk kaufen? Preislich liegen sie ja nach wie vor weit oben im Segment, Innovationsmässig hat sich die letzten Jahre aber nicht wirklich was getan, oder?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Boandl (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo pefro,

das Faunus, das auf der HP abgebildet ist, hat noch die alte Wippe. Die Neue kannst du auf der Newsseite
bewundern.
Der Federweg des Faunus war schon immer mehrfach verstellbar, zum Einen an der Wippe (nicht mehr an der Neuen augenscheinlich?), zum Anderen durch die verstellbare Dämperaufnahme am Oberrohr.
Eine Bestellfunktion ist auf der Homepage noch nicht eingerichtet, das funktioniert über die Bestell-Hotline, telefonisch also.
Ich würde mir mein Bergwerk (Faunus TT 28) wieder kaufen, das Modell hat nicht allzuviel Konkurenz und ist jetzt deutlich billiger.
"Innovationen" waren in der letzten Zeit etwas rar, allerdings sind die, darum habe ich es auch in Anführungszeichen geschrieben, bei vielen Herstellern in der Masse kosmetischer Natur und vom Marketing kräftig mit heisser Luft gefüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRoggemann (13. Februar 2006)

Richtig.


----------



## tomblume (13. Februar 2006)

ein Versuch:
BIld mit der neuen Wippe: Rad von Fretchen auf der Bergwerk-Unions-Seite.

Faunus und Ghost sind echte Viergelenker.
Rocky und Cheetah abgestützte Eingelenker. 

UNterschied: Eingelenker tendieren zum Verhärten beim Bremsen.

Rocky hat 150 mm, Ghost und CHeetah 130 mm und das Faunus 120 mm Federweg (oder warens jetzt 115?).

Rocky hat einen Fox Dämpfer. Teuerer Service.
Ghost wohl einen Manitou. Schwierig abzustimmen.
Cheetah und Bergwerk gibts beides mit Dt. Ist recht stresslos.

Ghost hat sehr wenig Platz zwischen Trebe und Kettenblatt. Klemmer sind vorprogrammiert. 
Rocky,  Bergwerk und Cheetah sind keine Leichtgewichte. Wobei das Rocky das schwerste ist.

Cheetah ist wohl recht anstrengend bei Reklamationen. Bergwerk hat wieder einen GF-Wechsel hinter sich und es ist recht ruhig. Rocky hat Kultcharakter, ist sau schwer und hat eine umstrittene Lackqualität.

Rocky eher für Enduro, BW oder Cheetah eher für Touren und Ghost weils ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat.
Schau dir auch mal das Fusion Raid, das Liteville und Nicolai Helius CC oder Fr an. 

Fazit: Geschmackssache. 

Tom


----------



## Endurance (13. Februar 2006)

hier der Link zum Bild

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/es-ist-ein-Fully___/PICT0122.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

wobei ich da keine Verstellmöglichkeit erkennen kann. 

@Fretchen: gibbet da nun was zu verstellen oder nicht?


----------



## SLichti (13. Februar 2006)

Hy,

an der Wippe gibt es keinen zweiten Punkt mehr zum verstellen !

Übrigens haben die drei Bohrungen am Oberrohr für die Dämpferaufnahme keine spürbaren Federwegsveränderungen zum Zweck; sondern dienen lediglich zur Feinanpassung verschiedener Dämpfer... Die Einbaulängen können bei einem "190"mm Dämpfer nämlich schwanken (bis zu 8mm!).

Da die einzelnen Punkte der neuen Wippe sich nicht drastisch verändert haben, hat der Faunus nach wie vor eine Übersetzung von 1:2,3 was einen (rechnerischen) Federweg von 115mm zur Folge hat. Dies aber nur bei voll ausgenutztem Hub von 50mm. Diesen Weg macht, meines Wissens, nur der DT Swiss bei einer recht soften Abstimmung (Negativhub von etwa 15-20mm) !!

Der effektive Federweg des Faunus bei einem Negativhub von Tourenorientierten 12-15mm beträgt daher max. 108-110mm. 

Obiges gilt allerdings nur ab Größe M ! S und XS Rahmen haben einen 165mm Dämpfer eingebaut. Daher reduziert sich der Federweg auf rechnerische 93mm, bzw. ca. effektive 86mm !


ride on
Stefan


----------



## Endurance (14. Februar 2006)

thx slichti

für die Interessierten hier noch eine Nahaufnahme des alten Umlenkhebels (mein altes Faunus).
Alt:
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/Ebdurance-Bikes/Faunus-2003/D_mpfer.jpg.html


----------



## pefro (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,

erstmal danke für Euere Hilfe!

@tomblume:

Du hast da ein paar Sachen durcheinandergebracht. Die Bikes spielen schon alle in der gleichen Klasse (zumindest auf dem Papier):

Das Slayer 05 hat 130mm Federweg, der Rahmen wiegt 2.9kg. Du meintest wahrscheinlich das 06er Slayer.

Das Ghost hat 120mm, Rahmengewicht ca. 3.3kg inkl. Dämpfer

Das Joat hat 130mm Federweg, Rahmengewicht 3.3kg ink. Dämpfer.

Das Bergwerk hat nach den Angaben von slichti ja "nurmehr" 110mm Federweg und ist mit 3.3 kg ohne Dämpfer der schwerste Rahmen - korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Wie kommst Du auf die Aussage mit der Kettenstrebe beim Ghost, bist Dus schon gefahren?

Liteville, Nicolai und Fusion währen sicher nette Alternativen, sind mir mit rund 1800 Euro für Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer aber dann doch ein bisserl viel. Bei den in Betracht gezogenen liegt der AMR mit 899.- inkl. Manitou 4Way recht günstig, Rocky, Cheetah und Bergwerk liegen jeweils bei rund 1300.- inkl. Dämpfer. 

Bzgl. der Innovationen: Das man nicht jedes Jahr nen neuen Rahmen erfinden muss ist klar. Der Slayer hat ja vom Konzept her auch schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel. Hätte Bergwerk den Rahmen aber kontinuierlich weiter entwickelt stünde jetzt unterm Strich wahrscheinlich ein konkurrenzfähiges "AllMountain" Bike - und nicht der schwerste Rahmen mit dem wenigsten Federweg in meiner Liste.

Wie ist das denn im Moment bei Bergwerk. Der Faunus stammt ja noch von Lutz Scheffer - gibts dort überhaupt jemanden, der sich  um die Entwicklung neuer Rahmen kümmert und dabei den Herrn Scheffer (Canyon), This (Ghost) oder Herrlinger (Cheetah) das Wasser reichen kann? Ich höre immer nur von Geschäftsführern und Schweißern.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Endurance (15. Februar 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das denn im Moment bei Bergwerk. Der Faunus stammt ja noch von Lutz Scheffer - gibts dort überhaupt jemanden, der sich  um die Entwicklung neuer Rahmen kümmert und dabei den Herrn Scheffer (Canyon), This (Ghost) oder Herrlinger (Cheetah) das Wasser reichen kann? Ich höre immer nur von Geschäftsführern und Schweißern.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


 Das wüssten wir alle gern, offizielle Infos dazu gibt es meines Wissens keine - leider. Irgendwer scheint im Hintergund was zu entwickeln, aber Namen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MB-Locke (15. Februar 2006)

hi @all,

tja, das mit den Entwicklern/Konstrukteuren ist so eine Sache... jeder der sich auch nur ein bisschen für Bergwerk interessiert, wartet auf News diesbezüglich... wäre sehr schade, wenn sich nix mehr tut.

@Pefro: wieso ziehst du in deine Betrachtungen "nur" das Faunus mit ein u. eben nicht das Pfadfinder? Würde mich einfach mal so interessieren, denn schließlich glaube ich, dass es deine Anforderungen erfüllen würde (s. vglb. andere Bikes in deiner Liste). OK, für mich kommt das nicht in Frage (u.a. wg. 150mm Gabel usw), doch für diesen Zweck super geeignet.

Greets u. auf gehts Bergwerk!

MB-Locke


----------



## tomblume (15. Februar 2006)

schau dir in "live" einfach den Platz zwischen der Strebe und den Kettenblättern an. Beim Ghost sind da höchstens 3 mm zum äußeren Platz. 
Ich hatte bei meinem Tox damals einen ähnlichen Abstand und ständig Klemmer, die teilweise nur durch abziehen der Kurbel gelöst werden konnten. 
Bei meinem Mercury ist genug Platz und wenn ich am Berg mal wieder beim Schalten zu stark reintreten passiert da ausser ein bischen Kettenrasseln nichts. 

Die großen Ghost haben zudem eine recht lange Strebe (in meiner Höhe 440 mm). Das muss man mögen. 

Beim Rocky meinte ich natürlich das 06er Modell. 05 gefällt mir recht gut. Bis auf den Spezialdämpfer mit 185 mm und die dünne Stütze.  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				MB-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ziehst du in deine Betrachtungen "nur" das Faunus mit ein u. eben nicht das Pfadfinder?



Wieso denkst Du denn, das es besser zu den anderen Bikes passt, als das Faunus?

@tomblume

ahja, danke. Werds mir mal in Live ansehen.

Gruß
Peter


----------

